# WHO IS THIS HUNTER?????? MEXICO!!!!!!



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Can anyone help me find this hunter, We have this buck on camera 2 years ago. I was just wanting to know what ranch this guy was hunting??? We hunt in Mexico out of Sabinas, Coah. Any help.. the ANGADI is not putting the ranches on the site anymore and when I called they would not tell me anything.... Look at the dog catcher on the right side....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Don't know the hunter, but looks like he hunted your feeder.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup, I see it. Sure looks like the same buck to me.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Hunter is a friend of mine. Not sure what your asking. From the picture looks to me Los Gigantos Mexico. He did shot the deer in Mexico this year. Angadi


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Been hunting there for 22 yrs. Don't know that guy. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Cant quite make out the name on his shirt but could be the ranch,


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bledsinger said:


> Hunter is a friend of mine. Not sure what your asking. From the picture looks to me Los Gigantos Mexico. He did shot the deer in Mexico this year. Angadi


Lets hear the story, looks like a great hunt!!:bounce:


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks like a different deer to me.


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

I just want to know what ranch he was hunting, or is something SHADY going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

we have hunted this ranch for the past 15 years........


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

I will ask him tommorrow and let you know.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I googled Los Cuernos off his shirt its a big deer contest with photos and names under them didnt look at every one but may be there..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> Looks like a different deer to me.


Agreed They are different animal. The one at the feeder...the spread is just a little past it's ears, maybe 18 in spread. The one the guy is shot looks more like 24.

Just my .02


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Agreed They are different animal. The one at the feeder...the spread is just a little past it's ears, maybe 18 in spread. The one the guy is shot looks more like 24.
> 
> Just my .02


game pic was 2 years ago, could be a a part of his litter...lol


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like the same deer to me- remember big bucks will travel for does- this guy may not want you potlickn off his lease and offering more mula.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

You think that buck from 08 blew up to the buck that guy shot in a year? That's a freakin toad.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

i certainly understand your suspiscion, lots of shady things do happen. but that deer at the feeder seems to turn in on the right side a lot more. not saying youre wrong, though im sure you hope you are.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

diff deer for sure


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> Looks like a different deer to me.


PortATrout is correct, it's not the same deer.


----------



## halfstringer (May 20, 2006)

Looks to me like the deer at the feeder has more distance between his triple brow tine and his G2 than the hunter's trophy.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That is not the same deer at all.....look at the dogcatcher.....and look the way the rack spreads out on the bigger deer


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

fairly confident in saying that it looks like two different deer to me. jsut my opinion though


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Given the fact that the harvested buck only has that one non-typical brow tine and the rest of the rack is very typical I would say that the triple brow is due to injury to his rack and not genetics... Walker


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

That pic was in 08. With his head in the feed bucket and the similar characteristics,How can it not be the same deer? I think it is the same deer,just a little older and more groceries since this pic.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Most likely not the same deer. Like was said before look at the distance between the right G1 and G2 it's about 4 or 5 inches in the first picture and about 1 or 2 inches in the second. My experience has told me that the distance between tines tends to stay the same or grow larger than to get smaller as the beams grow with age. Also the second deer has another split brow on the left side that looks to be broken but there are no signs of one trying to grow in the first pic. Even entire frame of the two deer doesn't match up, I seen some bucks go through some dramatic changes but one thing that usually always identifies them is the sweep of the beams and the beams on the two deer definitely have two different sweeps. -Roach


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That is not the same deer. Not 2cool to post this cat and call him out, who in the h*** would poach a deer and enter it in a contest, just saying. rs


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What he said!!


Rusty S said:


> That is not the same deer. Not 2cool to post this cat and call him out, who in the h*** would poach a deer and enter it in a contest, just saying. rs


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Not the same deer. An animal usually keeps the same frame from year to year. Note the difference between the brows and G2s.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Agree, its not 2cool to call someone out like that, sounds to me that's what you're doing.

I also agree that they are two different deer- the deer entered in the contest appears to have at least double G1's on his left too- one is broken off. Clearly that is another much different characteristic than the deer on the trail cam picture.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Mexhunter said:


> I just want to know what ranch he was hunting, or is something SHADY going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Probably NUTHIN shady going on. It's between you and the outfitter, I guess, so go on down there and kill a bigger one! Good luck, Mexhunter.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Apology to Texas Roach- he already pointed out the broken G1 on the left side of deer- I guess there's an echo in here..LOL


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*you neaver know*



Rusty S said:


> That is not the same deer. Not 2cool to post this cat and call him out, who in the h*** would poach a deer and enter it in a contest, just saying. rs


people will go to any lenghth to kill a "hoss buck" poaching , wire cutting , $$$$$ payment to a landowner , :frown::frown::frown: that looks possable to me in this casehe is dealing with a mexican , very well could be the same deer :headknock i have seen poached deer on cola blanca TV before


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

BIG RED TO YOU FOR THIS COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pilar said:


> he is dealing with a mexican ,


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

pilar said:


> he is dealing with a mexican


I have to agree with Rack Ranch, that's out of linesad3sm


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

yamahammer said:


> Apology to Texas Roach- he already pointed out the broken G1 on the left side of deer- I guess there's an echo in here..LOL


 LOL!:biggrin: No apology needed Yamahammer I glad you noticed as well. -Roach


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

pilar said:


> people will go to any lenghth to kill a "hoss buck" poaching , wire cutting , $$$$$ payment to a landowner , :frown::frown::frown: that looks possable to me in this casehe is dealing with a mexican , very well could be the same deer :headknock i have seen poached deer on cola blanca TV before


NOT KOOL.............bad comment!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*why ???*



The Last Mango said:


> NOT KOOL.............bad comment!


the guy said he hunted in MEXICO , any thing could happen down south , so he deals with mexicans , why the call out??heck is name is MEXHUNTER , explain the red


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Talked to my buddy and he said he shot your deer and you can not do **** about it. Dumb ***. *** is up with you people.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Dude I think most on here are understanding to your buddy being called out, I know I am, but you just stepped off in it. Live and learn. rs


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

THat european mont looks alittle heavier than the velvet rack on your game-cam.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a job for this guy...


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow. Interesting where this thread has gone. I still don't think it's the same buck. I think it is more coincidence that they look similar.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Must be his offspring, same gene pool. Not the same deer.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Dude needs a larger hat. Nice buck.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

IMHO, it is the same buck, I have worked in, hunted on and lived in Mexico, prob a sure bet somebody saw the buck and shot it while you were stateside. Happens everyday with the www, digital cameras on cell phones and contests and crooked outfitters and landowners or poachers in the world, Heck for all you know somebody fed the fenceline and lured it over or just bought it from a ranchhand for $100 in Mexico on that ranch. i have collected sheds for over 30 years as well and i say that right side it has is the same and will be the tag, its too unique to be a different deer but not too unique to the same deer a year later, do you have any other pics of the deer at the deeder, the ones you posted kinda suck and are not absolutely clear??? Be cool to hear the story of the Hay dude I think you shot my deer maybe?????? The story goes like this, his side, your side, the version we think happened and the truth that only God knows.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

trail camera photos often don't showthe true size of a rack very well...

people posing in contests often shove a rack as far as they possibly can in front of them to make it look larger...

I think both of those are going on with the trail cam photo and the contest photo...

also, if some people are not readin that the trail cam photo is a couple years older than the dead photo... I"m not sure what's so unbelievable about that... don't deer grow?

even so... that is a substantial jump in 1-2 years, but it is a little peculiar to see that same right side brow tine...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hoo carez.....Itz a rat buck. :rotfl:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mexhunter, The reason they stopped naming the ranches on the contest was to protect the hunters. At least now you can enter a deer and don't have to worry about joe blow reading the Ranch name right of the website, then calling the owners and offering more money. I know a lot of people who have been shooting monsters for years down there. Then quietly declaring their antlers on the U.S. side and going home. Never to enter the deer in any contest for fear of the ranch name getting out.
Whats the Name of your ranch where you shot that 180 plus?
I'm not coming down on you, but you will never see Me put that kind of info out there. 
I was hunting a particular deer 6 or 7 yrs ago (went 196"). He was shot on another ranch(right on our fenceline). It was over 8 miles from where I had seen the deer.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

It be cool to find out if the guy is hunting next door and visit with him about their management program... I know where your coming from thinking that maybe shady stuff happend! And if it did, I bet the hunter had no clue! He just paid money and shot a hoss! 

I dont think Mexhunter was calling anyone out, so you fellas need to calm down. He would simply like to know if shady stuff is happening at his ranch and leave if so! I know of some shady stuff that happend this year... darting deer and selling them to other ranches! Rancher sells a buck for $1500, hunters still pays $$$ to hunt for it but its gone! Other ranch shows trail cam pics and sells it for $7500! This happens all the time down there!

This year we entered a 170 at Angadi and a fella in there asked were we hunted.... said he had been watching that deer for 3 years and was gonna shoot it this year! Sure enough, this protein feeder was about 500 yards from this guys fence! Guess it crossed the fence more than we thought! Saw the deer everytime we hunted this particular stand!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I think they are different deer. Even if not, don't whitetail have a range of 4 or so miles? Is it possible he jumped a fence or 2 in his day (If it was high fence I would understand)...?

T-BONE


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

i would have shot it. I have never been on a guided hunt much less hunted in Mexico, but if I paid some guy or outfitter a bunch of $ and he showed me a deer that looked like that......boooom!

End of story. Like it was said before, the hunter I am sure has no clue if he is in the right side of the fence or not. Not a clue. Nice deer either way. I saw a spike once lol


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey guys everyone needs to calm down, I dont think the guy shot it on my ranch ( i hope) but i would like to know where it came from, I was shot in sabinas and I kown all the ranches around us. I know for a fact thats the same deer. that deer scored 172 or something, and I'm happy that he got the deer. what happend to BLEDSINGER he said he knows the hunter, from the first page. ???????? clear it up BLEDSINGER. if he infact knows the guy than why wont he come forward and say where he killed it. the name of that ranch that we hunted was la dorita and its over 60k acres.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe the shirt says" Los Cuernos".isn't that a contest in Mexico???


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

LA Darita Chips.......NACHO deer.....NACHO deer....lol


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

On a 60K acre ranch... I could see an outfitter paying off the cowboy or landowner to go in and shoot a buck! I have heard of several ranches that were selling hunts when the " lease members" were not on the ranch! IT HAPPENS GUYS! I think Mexhunter would just like to know if he is gettting screwed or not...so he can leave the ranch!

If it were me, I'd say "hey buddy, I paid an outfitter and he took me to a ranch that he had permission to hunt... if this is your deer, Im sorry but its bought and paid for!" Then I think Mexhunter would call his Rancher, confirm he is doing shady shiot, then leave the ranch and thank me for being honest and keeping him from being screwed anymore!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Probably*

The guy was probably eating a turkey sammich at the gate and the darned thing stepped out. Shot it over the hood of his truck.
Now it's DEAD. New thread new topic.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO, it's not the same deer. I realize there is an uncanny similarity. But, there is a huge difference in the overall quality of those two deer. Just not convinced that deer made that big a jump in one year. Unless there are other game cam pics that would convince me otherwise, I'll stand by my statement.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

PortATrout said:


> Looks like a different deer to me.


 x2. Angles on the spread and brows don't look exactly identical. Could also be a camera angle thing, though.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Different Animal*

I Agree it's a different Animal as well. The triple Brows go front/center & back on the game cam shot, also the main beams look like different Genetics and so do the Tines. Similar but it looks different to me.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Interesting thread, just ANOTHER reason to stay out of Mexico! When you play with snakes you will eventually get bit.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

looks like a different buck to me.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Official Score*

After 60 replies the official score is different buck 21 same buck 5 ..Case yer wondering..Walker


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

*Exactly, proves the Rule of 5 in 50 deer hunters!lol*

I thought you were aware of the rule of deer hunters aka 5 in 50. (That if you asked 50 different deer hunters about anything to do with deer racks that only 5 in 50 would get the right answer every time!!LOL) SAME DEER 2 years apart!!!!!lol


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is stilllll going LMAO! 8000 Lurkers wanna know *** is going on....LMAO!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I am pretty sure those are not the same bucks, the one the hunter is holding is MUCH bigger.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

In the picture, the deer on the left side of the feeder is definitely NOT the same deer that is standing behind the feeder.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*someone got the shaft*



catchysumfishy said:


> I can't believe this thread is stilllll going LMAO! 8000 Lurkers wanna know *** is going on....LMAO!


that buck was shot in old mexico and looks the same + 2 years , yes same deer , yes it is mexico where $$$$ goes farther , me thinks someone got burned on a deal :an5:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> that buck was shot in old mexico and looks the same + 2 years , yes same deer ..........


Hello...McFly!! Did you not see the time stamp on the game cam pics? It says *08/05/08*. Which means it is physically impossible for that to be 2 years older when it was killed. Unless, of course, buck and hunter have some crazy "Back to the Future" thing going on. And if that's the case, it's likely either the buck or the hunter will start disappearing from the photo pretty soon.

I'm just saying.........:rybka:


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*Go away!*



pilar said:


> that buck was shot in old mexico and looks the same + 2 years , yes same deer , yes it is mexico where $$$$ goes farther , me thinks someone got burned on a deal :an5:


 You never contribute anything positive to any posts. All you do is whine and try to stir things up. Could it be that you have nothing better to do. Thank you for once again confirming what is apparent to all of us, that you are a moron.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

pilar said:


> that buck was shot in old mexico and looks the same + 2 years , yes same deer , yes it is mexico where $$$$ goes farther , me thinks someone got burned on a deal :an5:


 Mexhunter, I say it could be the same deer. I do understand your concern. Just Keep paying $3 or less an acre and let these fools in Texas keep paying $12,$15, or $20 per acre. Let them burn you down. Who cares. Don't worry about it, There will be another big one out there next year. Like always


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mexhunter, You shouldn't even be going over there. I made over 25 trips last year. 24 times, I was assaulted and robbed.They took the Sodas that I gave them and looked in my truck for illegal weapons and drugs. Hunting Old Mexico is NOT worth It. It's terrible. All Americans should stay in the US for their own protection, Unless they want to hunt BIG deer. Then they should send me a pm. HA Ha Ha. I love It.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*He is dead*

I would of shot him nice deer!


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Mexhunter said:


> Hey guys everyone needs to calm down, I dont think the guy shot it on my ranch ( i hope) but i would like to know where it came from, I was shot in sabinas and I kown all the ranches around us. I know for a fact thats the same deer. that deer scored 172 or something, and I'm happy that he got the deer. what happend to BLEDSINGER he said he knows the hunter, from the first page. ???????? clear it up BLEDSINGER. if he infact knows the guy than why wont he come forward and say where he killed it. the name of that ranch that we hunted was la dorita and its over 60k acres.


Friend said he shot the deer on the same ranch. Said he was eating a taco and the deer just jumped out and he put his taco down picked up his Tikka and busted his ***.

angelsm


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

The man is just asking a question...backoff a little bit. Reread the original post he never said anything neg about the man, just wondering who he was and where he shot it. Same deer...really close similarities but i am not quite sure....


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd bet different buck - that would be a massive jump in one year let alone one of the driest years on record. It's also very rare to see brow tines like that grow in the same shape but larger year over year.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, This thread has made it a while! I think its the same deer...


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

2 different deer. Notice left middle browtine. !!


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

agree this thread has made it awhile.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Not shur if it is the same deer, but the triple brow while not comon isn't that rare, I am sure if everyone went over thier game cam pictures over the last year or so we could find plenty.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Triple Brow*

I got the pic of this triple-brow buck last season in Uvalde. Doubt its the same genetics though. He also had a split brow and a 4" droptine.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Better Pic*

Here is a better look at brow tines.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Doesn't look like the same deer to me either. The dog catcher is probably a coincidence. May be from the same gene pool though. In the feeder photo the left dog catcher is taller than the right. In the hunter pic the opposite is true. Also the deer in the feederr pic looks like a 10 pointer.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*With money dances the dog...*

This is an interesting thread. I'm not a big deer hunter but I guess I'm wondering why the OP went down this path at all. I think MitchBCS and others hit the nail on the head... If you are trying to establish whether or not shady things are going on when you aren't there, I don't need to be a deer hunter to shortcut that one for you. It's Mexico, the mordita - the "bite".

I hunted ducks down there for over ten years. Everytime I took someone new with me my outfitter buddy had the same conversation with them. If you want it, I can get it... He used to say, "...with money dances the dog.." meaning he could get you anything you want.

I think you can chalk it up as a cost of doing business down south, in Mexico or South America for that matter.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bledsinger said:


> Friend said he shot the deer on the same ranch. Said he was eating a taco and the deer just jumped out and he put his taco down picked up his Tikka and busted his ***.
> 
> angelsm


 Bledsinger. You seem to be a real ---hole. And I can't figure out why. If you really know this hunter, then why don't you try to get these guys together. Maybe on the phone or something. If it were you, wouldn't you want a little help from your fellow hunter. Like said earlier, He did not a accuse this man of anything.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

coogerpop said:


> I believe the shirt says" Los Cuernos".isn't that a contest in Mexico???


There may be one in Mexico, but there is also one in Carrizo Springs called "Los Cuernos de Tejas". It is located at Circle V Ranch Center on hwy 277.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)




----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't know the hunter but he should have let that deer walk till next year.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That dude looks like Lube Bradley to me...


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

I think its the same deer. that trait of the dog catcher looks spot on on the two deer...over the years i have seen many deer and its funny when you hear other people talk about the same buck that you have seen..and passed on..touch call for mexhunter..you may never know if it was shot off the same ranch..but i believe that there are not tons of bucks running around mex or texas with that same triple brow on the same side..here is a dog catcher i shot south of uvalde in 2001..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I can't believe you cats are still sticking a dead pig. rs


----------

